# Im So So So So Stuupid



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

arrrggghhh

bought 3 imacs off ebay thinking ''ill have the wire add ons''

GRRRR. just thinking about it.....i dont have the plastic insert bit.....

so 3 cages that dont fit together. sigh....

any ideas?

its quite scary that i am at uni and i am meant to be an adult.
:/
omg im stupid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Ummmmm what is it you have brought??


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> arrrggghhh
> 
> bought 3 imacs off ebay thinking ''ill have the wire add ons''
> 
> ...


mmmmmm im confused too!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

You don't have the plastic levels that separate the compartments then? Erm...have a look on Ebay...I shall look around for you too. 

Silly Foxxy!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

ive looked like for hours!!!! i dont think they do them separatly....sniffle

*CRIES* i dont know what to do!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

When they arrive, sell them again and see if you can get more money for them


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

whats an imac? x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

its a hamster cage  and *new thread*


----------

